
3 New Scandals Show How Pervasive and Dangerous Mass Surveillance Is in the West - gremlinsinc
https://theintercept.com/2016/11/04/three-new-scandals-show-how-pervasive-and-dangerous-mass-surveillance-is-in-the-west-vindicating-snowden/
======
abelM
...then you have some say "security come with a cost to liberty". if selected
officials are going to abuse the power given to them to take away liberty of
innocents, then I would definitely give up security to have my liberty!

